# All Gold Daytons 13x7 -72 Spokes(stamped 225c)



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

13x7-72 spoke Daytons For Sale(stamped 225C on back of all hubs),All Gold with White Powder Spokes,Not show quality but real clean for a daily,Come with 5 lug Universal Adapters and 2 wing knock offs and White Dayton Porcelain Chips,Need tires soon,Out of state buyers pay for shippings,shipped without tires,or local pic up...............pic below, $500 firm.....pm if interested...........paypal ready....if you want a shipping quote click link below my zip code is 85098(phx,Az)
UPS Shipping-Calculate Time and Cost


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

you have the best deals out there homie!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Great Deal


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

THOSE ARE NICE , PROBABLEY GET A TOUCH UP WITH THE GOLD AND THOSE SHOULD BE COOL TO SHOW ON... TRUST ME NOT ALL SHOW CARS HAVE PERFECT PARTS ON THEM , AND IF THEY DO , THEY DONT STAY PERFECT FOR THAT LONG...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 23 2009, 08:23 PM~16073151
> *13x7-72 spoke Daytons For Sale(stamped 225C on back of all hubs),All Gold with White Powder Spokes,Not show quality but real clean for a daily,Come with 5 lug Universal Adapters and 2 wing knock offs and White Dayton Porcelain Chips,Need tires soon,Out of state buyers pay for shippings,shipped without tires,or local pic up...............pic below, $500 firm.....pm if interested...........paypal ready....if you want a shipping quote click link below my zip code is 85098(phx,Az)
> UPS Shipping-Calculate Time and Cost
> 
> ...


nice daytonas and with a good price too  g/l with your sale bro


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

DANIEL YOUR NOT UP TO WHAT I THINK UR UP TO ARE U MISTER, IF SO :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 23 2009, 09:21 PM~16073718
> *DANIEL YOUR NOT UP TO WHAT I THINK UR UP TO ARE U MISTER, IF SO  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


No,I Just decided I was gonna roll these ones for a while and let someone else enjoy the all golds....... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

your inbox is full


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 23 2009, 09:26 PM~16073763
> *your inbox is full
> *


Try again senior......


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 23 2009, 09:25 PM~16073760
> *No,I Just decided I was gonna roll these ones for a while and let someone else enjoy the all golds....... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: OH OKAY I THOUGHT JD HAD BEEN TALKIN TO YAH


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 23 2009, 09:37 PM~16073868
> *:biggrin:  OH OKAY I THOUGHT JD HAD BEEN TALKIN TO YAH
> *


I'm Rollin' 60 spoke Z's come Feb'.......... :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 23 2009, 10:46 PM~16073949
> *I'm a Rollin' 60 crip  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 11:54 AM~16078829
> *:0  :0
> *


Damn Craps :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 24 2009, 12:25 AM~16073760
> *No,I Just decided I was gonna roll these ones for a while and let someone else enjoy the all golds....... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


well i will take those ones off your hand hahaha.....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 24 2009, 05:23 PM~16081650
> *Damn Craps :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


It's krabs, not craps :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

can't wait to find me some 72's
nice D's


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 24 2009, 09:58 PM~16083736
> *It's krabs, not craps :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


Well,I don't know :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 23 2009, 08:25 PM~16073760
> *No,I Just decided I was gonna roll these ones for a while and let someone else enjoy the all golds....... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THESE :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

DO YOU HAVE PICS WITH THEM ON THE CAR.IM TRYING GET IDEA WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE ON THE CAR  HOW MUCH 87104 PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

The All Gold Daytons are sold as of this morning!


----------

